# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  15΄ subwoofer

## Panοs

εδω ειναι ενα 15αρι sub με το b&c 15pl40..
400 wrms-800 programm 99db 1w/m
το κουτί ειναι 95 λίτρα συντονισμένο στα 55 hz και το βάψιμο εγινε με πιστολι..

----------

billys7 (26-03-19), 

dinos.liaskos (25-03-19), 

finos (25-03-19), 

SeAfasia (30-03-19), 

selectronic (25-03-19)

----------


## Panοs

κι αλλες φωτο..

----------


## dinos.liaskos

καλησπερα! ωραια δουλεια! το υλικο ειναι mdf ...? δεν προσεξα
αν εχεις κολα στις ενωσεις....η μονο βιδες!! ακουστικα πως ειναι?
υπαρχουν τριγμοι.....η ολα ειναι οκ? μια απόπειρα που εκανα παλια
να φτιαξω....δεν ειχα καλα αποτελεσματα...γ αυτο ρωτω!
με ποσα watt το οδηγεις?  λογο οτι τα κουτια των ηχειων
ειναι πλεον δυσευρετα και πανακριβα θα το σκεφτόμουν  να φτιαξω δυο
μικρα...! καλη συνεχεια!

----------


## vasilisd

Κωνσταντίνε έχει βάλει κόλλα, φαίνεται στην 4η φωτό.
Πάνο συγχαρητήρια για την ωραία δουλειά, λίγο προσοχή ήθελε στην προετοιμασία των επιφανειών για να είχες καλύτερο τελικό αποτέλεσμα (φαίνονται τα σημεία που έβαλες βίδες)
Η σιτα μόνο μπροστά με χαλάει λίγο.. Θα ταίριαζε κάτι με ποιο πυκνή πλέξη. 
Απορία: Στην πρώτη φωτό με τι τρυπάνι έκοψες το ξύλο;

----------


## 744

Μπορείς να βοηθήσεις στους υπολογισμούς του κουτιού? Έχεις πρόγραμμα ή με το χέρι τους έκανες?

----------


## Hulk

Καλή δουλεία Πάνο, έχω όμως και εγώ την απορία με την πρώτη φώτο, με το τρυπάνι έκανες την τρύπα για το μεγάφωνο;;
Επίσης η σήτα που έχεις βάλει μπροστά δεν έχει τριξίματα όταν παίζει σε μεγάλες εντάσεις;;

----------


## Panοs

> καλησπερα! ωραια δουλεια! το υλικο ειναι mdf ...? δεν προσεξα
> αν εχεις κολα στις ενωσεις....η μονο βιδες!! ακουστικα πως ειναι?
> υπαρχουν τριγμοι.....η ολα ειναι οκ? μια απόπειρα που εκανα παλια
> να φτιαξω....δεν ειχα καλα αποτελεσματα...γ αυτο ρωτω!
> με ποσα watt το οδηγεις?  λογο οτι τα κουτια των ηχειων
> ειναι πλεον δυσευρετα και πανακριβα θα το σκεφτόμουν  να φτιαξω δυο
> μικρα...! καλη συνεχεια!



καλησπερα κωνσταντινε...
το υλικο ειναι 16αρι mdf
ναι στις ενωσεις εχω βαλει και κολα...ακουστικα ειναι δυνατο με πολυ kick(χτυπημα στο στηθος) αλλα δεν κατεβαινει πολυ χαμηλα πραγμα το οποιο το ηξερα αλλα δε με νοιαζει....kick ηθελα για αυτο το εχω συντονίσει και ψηλα <55hz>...
οχι τριγμοι δεν υπαρχουν καθολου...
το οδηγω με 500watt rms..

----------

dinos.liaskos (25-03-19)

----------


## Panοs

βασιλη σε ευχαριστω..
ενταξει ναι οι βιδες φαινονται αλλα δε τρεχει και τιποτα...δε το θελω για σαλονι...
με 4αρι τρυπανι σιδήρου...(εκαψα 3-4).. :Biggrin:

----------

vasilisd (26-03-19)

----------


## Panοs

> Μπορείς να βοηθήσεις στους υπολογισμούς του κουτιού? Έχεις πρόγραμμα ή με το χέρι τους έκανες?



εχω προγραμμα για τα κουτια...

----------

dinos.liaskos (25-03-19)

----------


## Panοs

> Καλή δουλεία Πάνο, έχω όμως και εγώ την απορία με την πρώτη φώτο, με το τρυπάνι έκανες την τρύπα για το μεγάφωνο;;
> Επίσης η σήτα που έχεις βάλει μπροστά δεν έχει τριξίματα όταν παίζει σε μεγάλες εντάσεις;;



σε ευχαριστω σαββα...ναι με 4αρι τρυπανι εκανα την τρυπα...
οχι η σιτα δε τριζει καθολου η και να τριζει δεν ακουγεται...

----------


## selectronic

Αν κατάλαβα καλά, το τρυπάνι περνάει μέσα από το άσπρο "χερούλι" (που έχει μεγαλύτερη τρύπα) και με αυτό τραβάς (σέρνεις) το τρυπάνι για να κάνεις την στρογγυλή τρύπα, αλλά δεν είναι καλό αυτό για το ρουλεμάν του τσοκ, τρυπάνι είναι, όχι φρέζα/ρούτερ.
Πάντως αφού το τρυπανάκι είναι μικρό φαντάζομαι και η δύναμη που έβαζες θα ήταν μικρή, αλλιώς θα το έσπαγες.

Μπράβο για την κατασκευή!  :Smile:

----------


## nick1974

ωραια κατασκευη, αλλα μια απορια: παει για επαγγελματικο και θες τη σιτα?
Αν ειναι για προσωπικη χρηση δε μπορουσε να προστατευτει πιο παθητικα? (ας πουμε βαζοντας το σε καποιο πιο δυσπροσιτο η ασφαλεστερο σημειο).
Δεν ειμαι απ τους γραφικους που λενε οτι ακουνε βιδες, σιτες, καλωδια και φωνες μες το κεφαλι τους, αλλα γενικα αυτη τη σιτα αν δεν ειναι για PA  ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ θα την απεφευγα. 
Κατα τα αλλα η επιλογη μικρης καμπινας σιγουρα δινει πιο αμεσο ξερο χτυπημα (στα δικα μου προγραμματα δεν ειδα να εχει το συγκεκριμενο μεγαφωνο αλλα με ενα αδερφακι του ειδα πως οντως δε παει πολυ χαμηλα και θελει τετοιες μικρες καμπινες, ενω σε μια δοκιμη για να κατεβει στα 25Hz με +3db με το συγκεκριμενο μεγαφωνο βγαζει ενα νουμερο πανω απο 2000 λιτρα  :Very Happy:  )
αυτο δεν ειναι κακο βεβαια καθολου, κι ειχα σκεφτει κι αλοτε μηπως σε ενα συστημα με 2 sub ειναι καλυτερα να μπαινει ενα ογκωδες που να βουταει πολυ χαμηλα κι ενα πιο στακατο ωστε να βγαζει ρεαλιστικοτερα καποια πραγματα (πχ σκηνες εκρηξεων) αλλα δεν εχω δοκιμασει ακομα κατι τετοιο
btw συγχαρητηρια για την κατασκευη



Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nepomuk

Κατα κοινη ομολογια η γριλλια ειναι αντιαισθητικη τοσο, που αδικει το συνολο,
ενω μια υφασματινη θα το ομορφαινε.
Αποριες: Πως και δεν βρεθηκε μια σεγα απλη ερασιτεχνικη για το ανοιγμα του κυκλου;
Ηχοαπορροφητικο υλικο χρησιμοποιειται στα σωθικα του;
Υπαρχει σκεψη να γινει ενεργο ενσωματωνοντας τον LFE ενισχυτη ;(class D να υποθεσω);
Ο χωρος ακροασης για τον οποιο προοριζεται τι διαστασεις εχει ; Ποια τα κυρια ηχεια του setup;
Κατα τα φαινομενα δεν εχεις μαθητευσει διπλα σε λουστραδορο , για αρχη βεβαια καθολου ασχημα,
ενω οσον αφορα το ξυλουργικο δεν βλεπουμε εσωτερικα δεσιματα - νευρωσεις ,που θα προσεδιδαν
περισσοτερη ακαμψια.
Εισαι σε καλο δρομο ,συνεχισε την εξελιξη.

----------


## Panοs

> Αν κατάλαβα καλά, το τρυπάνι περνάει μέσα από το άσπρο "χερούλι" (που έχει μεγαλύτερη τρύπα) και με αυτό τραβάς (σέρνεις) το τρυπάνι για να κάνεις την στρογγυλή τρύπα, αλλά δεν είναι καλό αυτό για το ρουλεμάν του τσοκ, τρυπάνι είναι, όχι φρέζα/ρούτερ.
> Πάντως αφού το τρυπανάκι είναι μικρό φαντάζομαι και η δύναμη που έβαζες θα ήταν μικρή, αλλιώς θα το έσπαγες.
> 
> Μπράβο για την κατασκευή!



γιαννη πολυ σωστα κατάλαβες...
το εκανα ετσι για να βγει ωραία στρογγυλή η τρυπα..
ναι μικρο ηταν..4 χιλιοστα τρυπανι ειχα βαλει..

----------


## Panοs

> ωραια κατασκευη, αλλα μια απορια: παει για επαγγελματικο και θες τη σιτα?
> Αν ειναι για προσωπικη χρηση δε μπορουσε να προστατευτει πιο παθητικα? (ας πουμε βαζοντας το σε καποιο πιο δυσπροσιτο η ασφαλεστερο σημειο).
> Δεν ειμαι απ τους γραφικους που λενε οτι ακουνε βιδες, σιτες, καλωδια και φωνες μες το κεφαλι τους, αλλα γενικα αυτη τη σιτα αν δεν ειναι για PA  ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ θα την απεφευγα. 
> Κατα τα αλλα η επιλογη μικρης καμπινας σιγουρα δινει πιο αμεσο ξερο χτυπημα (στα δικα μου προγραμματα δεν ειδα να εχει το συγκεκριμενο μεγαφωνο αλλα με ενα αδερφακι του ειδα πως οντως δε παει πολυ χαμηλα και θελει τετοιες μικρες καμπινες, ενω σε μια δοκιμη για να κατεβει στα 25Hz με +3db με το συγκεκριμενο μεγαφωνο βγαζει ενα νουμερο πανω απο 2000 λιτρα  )
> αυτο δεν ειναι κακο βεβαια καθολου, κι ειχα σκεφτει κι αλοτε μηπως σε ενα συστημα με 2 sub ειναι καλυτερα να μπαινει ενα ογκωδες που να βουταει πολυ χαμηλα κι ενα πιο στακατο ωστε να βγαζει ρεαλιστικοτερα καποια πραγματα (πχ σκηνες εκρηξεων) αλλα δεν εχω δοκιμασει ακομα κατι τετοιο
> btw συγχαρητηρια για την κατασκευη
> 
> 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



ναι νικο για pa το θελω...για αυτο και η σιτα....καλυτερα λιγο άσχημη σιτα-πλεγμα παρα να μου τρυπήσουν to μεγαφωνο....  :Biggrin: 
εξαλου δε ειναι και τοσο σημαντική η εμφάνιση για αυτη τη χρίση...
ναι δεν υπήρχε λογος να παω σε μεγαλύτερη καμπίνα με το συγκεκριμένο μεγάφωνο...δεν κέρδιζα και πολλα....
αυτο που λες με τα δυο sub το εχω δει στο speaker plans...αρκετοί το κάνουν...
βαζουν μεγαλα taped horns κατω και απο πάνω τους kick box....

----------


## Panοs

> Κατα κοινη ομολογια η γριλλια ειναι αντιαισθητικη τοσο, που αδικει το συνολο,
> ενω μια υφασματινη θα το ομορφαινε.
> Αποριες: Πως και δεν βρεθηκε μια σεγα απλη ερασιτεχνικη για το ανοιγμα του κυκλου;
> Ηχοαπορροφητικο υλικο χρησιμοποιειται στα σωθικα του;
> Υπαρχει σκεψη να γινει ενεργο ενσωματωνοντας τον LFE ενισχυτη ;(class D να υποθεσω);
> Ο χωρος ακροασης για τον οποιο προοριζεται τι διαστασεις εχει ; Ποια τα κυρια ηχεια του setup;
> Κατα τα φαινομενα δεν εχεις μαθητευσει διπλα σε λουστραδορο , για αρχη βεβαια καθολου ασχημα,
> ενω οσον αφορα το ξυλουργικο δεν βλεπουμε εσωτερικα δεσιματα - νευρωσεις ,που θα προσεδιδαν
> περισσοτερη ακαμψια.
> Εισαι σε καλο δρομο ,συνεχισε την εξελιξη.



γιωργο η υφασματινη με την πρωτη κλωτσιά απο ενα μεθυσμένο σε ενα μαγαζι που δε νιώθει τι κανει τρύπησε... :Smile: 
σεγα εχω αλλα ηθελα να γίνει η τρυπα ωραία και ομοιομοφρη...
οχι...δοκίμασα πετροβαμβακα που εχω και ειναι χειρότερα απο οτι χωρίς αυτον..
δεν υπαρχει σκεψη να γινει ενεργο...

----------


## nick1974

> ναι νικο για pa το θελω...για αυτο και η σιτα....καλυτερα λιγο άσχημη σιτα-πλεγμα παρα να μου τρυπήσουν to μεγαφωνο.... 
> εξαλου δε ειναι και τοσο σημαντική η εμφάνιση για αυτη τη χρίση...
> ναι δεν υπήρχε λογος να παω σε μεγαλύτερη καμπίνα με το συγκεκριμένο μεγάφωνο...δεν κέρδιζα και πολλα....
> αυτο που λες με τα δυο sub το εχω δει στο speaker plans...αρκετοί το κάνουν...
> βαζουν μεγαλα taped horns κατω και απο πάνω τους kick box....



οκ, αφου ειναι pa τοτε η σιτα η τεσπα κατι σκληρο κι ανθεκτικο ειναι απαραιτητη προσθηκη εστω κι αν του χαλαει την εμφανιση.
Οτι εχουν φτιαξει τετοιο συνδυασμο δε το γνωριζα. Τωρα ειναι που ψηνομαι να το δοκιμασω στο HT (να κοψω στα 40-50 και να βαλω ενα σφιχτο 40-80 η 50-80)

----------


## radiofonias

Ωραια κατασκευή, μιας και βλέπω οτι εχεις σέγα μπορεις να αγοράσεις λαμάκι ειδικο clean for wood και fine for wood ειδικά το τελευταίο παίζει να ειναι λεπτότερο και απο το τρυπάνι που είχες.

----------


## d.antonis

Πανο ,μπορεις να κολλησεις ηχοπερατο αφρωδες μπροστα απο τη σιτα σου. Δεν θα φαινεται τιποτα και θα ειναι και καθαρο το γουφερ σου.

----------


## nick1974

> μιας και βλέπω οτι εχεις σέγα μπορεις να αγοράσεις λαμάκι ειδικο clean for wood και fine for wood.



αυτα ειναι του ενος χιλιοστου?



Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Panοs

> Ωραια κατασκευή, μιας και βλέπω οτι εχεις σέγα μπορεις να αγοράσεις λαμάκι ειδικο clean for wood και fine for wood ειδικά το τελευταίο παίζει να ειναι λεπτότερο και απο το τρυπάνι που είχες.



σε ευχαριστω γιωργο....να σου πω την αληθεια ουτε καν ηξερα οτι υπαρχουν αυτα τα λαμακια..

----------


## Panοs

> Πανο ,μπορεις να κολλησεις ηχοπερατο αφρωδες μπροστα απο τη σιτα σου. Δεν θα φαινεται τιποτα και θα ειναι και καθαρο το γουφερ σου.



αντωνη η σιτα ειναι πρόσωπο στο μπροστα μερος..αν κολλήσω αυτο που λες δε θα βγει λιγο εξω?

----------


## d.antonis

Ναι ,οντως θελει λιγο χωρο. Αυτο ομως πρεπει να εχει υπολογιστει απο πριν.

----------

